# in need of a bin cage?



## Snoble (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm unsure if a post like this is allowed so I apologise if it is not.

However, as I stated in my first post, me and my partner are currently making bin cages which we will then sell. We understand that for some users who would want a cage it would be too time consuming and perhaps would not have enough materials and resources to even start one. However we are going to sell on sites such as eBay and would like to give the option for hamster owners to be able to customise their one they want to order. This would include the layout of the bin such as where you would prefer the mesh to go (whether it be on the lid and/or sides or just the lid. Also tube connections and size.) We want to make these very personal for you.

I'm sure once we get our first finished bin ready, hopefully monday, we can put it on our eBay store to show. 
What customisations would you request if you wanted a bin cage?

(Once again, sorry if this is not allowed and if it needs to be moved to another sub forum I do apologise!)


----------

